# Jin Tae



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2011)

I recently moved from MT to PA and am now training under a new instructor.  I just started learning a new form, Jin Tae or Jintae.  It is drastically different from Jinto.  There are some Jinto videos on YouTube that are labeled "Jintae".

Does anyone else do this form?

In includes an elbow smash into an open hand and some "palm turned up" open hand low ridge hand strikes.

Just curious....


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 18, 2011)

tsdclaflin said:


> I recently moved from MT to PA and am now training under a new instructor.  I just started learning a new form, Jin Tae or Jintae.  It is drastically different from Jinto.  There are some Jinto videos on YouTube that are labeled "Jintae".
> 
> Does anyone else do this form?
> 
> ...




If it isn't jinto, it could be shipsoo, which in karate is Jitte.

Jitte: 




Shipsoo:


----------



## Kinghercules (Dec 26, 2011)

tsdclaflin said:


> I recently moved from MT to PA and am now training under a new instructor.  I just started learning a new form, Jin Tae or Jintae.  It is drastically different from Jinto.  There are some Jinto videos on YouTube that are labeled "Jintae".
> 
> Does anyone else do this form?
> 
> ...



Yeah GM Ki Whang Kim taught that.
Its in some of the TSD schools.  It came from the Japanese styles and is called Chinte.


----------

